# للبيع عمارتين بمنفوحة



## مكتب حسن للعقارات (19 ديسمبر 2011)

للبيع عمارتين بمنفوحة
*المساحة: 470م*
*شارع " 15"*
العمر: 7 سنوات
*الدخل :150000*
*السوم : 1550000*
*الحد : 1600000*
*[color=#0a]علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية[/color]*

[color=#0a]*0533572146/0501275687/0507834687*[/color]​


----------



## tjarksa (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع عمارتين بمنفوحة*

الله يوفقك اخوي .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع عمارتين بمنفوحة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

